# Welcome to the Family Forum!



## Scott Bushey (Dec 6, 2003)

Greetings boarders,
I felt that this was a needed forum. I believe we can discuss the blessings of family life as well as the difficulties and trials that come along with it.

Enjoy!


----------



## Gregg (Dec 7, 2003)

Thank you for starting up this forum, I think it will be good.:thumbup:


----------



## cupotea (Feb 18, 2004)

*Appreciation for the forum*

I do feel this type of forum is beneficial to all who join in and share. If there is one thing we have learned (my sweet wife and I have seven of our ten children at home. We homeschool the seven - ages range from 1yr - 14yrs) it is that sharing among the family is absolutely important when you desire to maintain a 'healthy' home. Glad to be on board.


----------



## Scott Bushey (Feb 18, 2004)

Welcome Pastor.
I have 3 daughters; One in college, one a senior in high school and 5 month old Zoe Olivia!


----------



## Anxious inquirer (Feb 21, 2004)

*Family altar / worship*

Dear readers,

I was wondering if some of you have heard or read about family worship as the puritans taught. You can think on books by Heywood, Doddridge, Hamilton, James, Barnes etc. Does anyone of you practice actually such worship in the home, and what is your experience as to doing this?

The Lord has entrusted us with 6 children (oldest is 8 years old an the youngest just 3 weeks). We do try to have such meetings each day and in particular on the Lords day as we for conscience sake do not attend any churchmeeting / fellowship. 
I would like to exchange thoughts / experiences with those who do the same in order to learn from others.

With kind regards,


----------

